#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Новосибирск

## Ходок

Здравствуйте!

Какие буддийские центры есть в Новосибирске - если есть контактная информация, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Odd Li

Есть центр школы Карма Кагью, их координаты можно найти в телефонном справочнике.
Есть центр школы Гелуг "Майтрея", телефон координатора 141-889 (Светлана).
Центров Дзэн в Новосибирске нет.

----------


## Fedan

Ом Мани Падме Хум. Уважаемые, кто нибудь знает существует-ли сайт гелуг-центра в Новосибе. Спасибо

----------


## Galina

Новосибирск
Буддийская община. 
630008, Новосибирск, ул. Никитина, 66, кв.131. Величко Борис Перфильевич. 

Новосибирская буддийская община ”Майтрейя” 
(традиции Гелуг) ”, основана дост. геше Тинлеем. Председатель общины — Хадаханэ Саяна-Марина Эрдэниевна. 630500, НСО Краснообск, д. 27 кв. 13, 8-383-2-483-683  trina@online.sinor.ru

Fedan!

 С  24 по 28 октября в Новосибирске Вы можете прослушать  лекции досточтимого Геше Джампа Тинлея.

----------


## Fedan

Благодарю за информацию. Где будут проходить лекции. В прошлом году у меня не получилось попасть

----------


## Fedan

К сожалению.

----------


## Galina

> Благодарю за информацию. Где будут проходить лекции. В прошлом году у меня не получилось попасть


Позвоните по телефону в Новосибирске: 512 487. Этот номер дали в центре ламы Цонкапы.

----------


## Fedan

Прошу прощения, а Центр Ламы Цонкапы где находится

----------


## Galina

В Москве. http://www.buddha.ru

----------


## Fedan

Galina, Огромное Аригато за информацию, лекции были очень информативными. Проходили в гостинице Новосибирск.

----------


## Gaara

Сейчас в Новосибирске есть какие нибудь центры ?

----------


## Galina

http://maitreya-nsk.narod.ru/

----------


## Aufenberg

Буддийская община «Ринчин» г. Новосибирска и Национально-культурная бурятская автономия «Байкал» г. Новосибирска этим летом открыли дуган. Адрес: Красный проспект, 169. Если не ошибаюсь, станция метро Заельцовская.

----------


## Gaara

Спасибо

----------


## Галина Короткая

Новосибирск
E-mail: novosibirsk()buddhism.ru
URL: http://novosibirsk.buddhism.ru
Адрес: 630091 Новосибирск, Красный пр. 49-8
Контакт: Вилор Коляда
Тел: 8 - 383 - 2213716

http://www.buddhism.ru/

----------

